# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 26)



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2019)

*What is your favorite or most important non-woodworking tool in your shop? *
*





*



**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course, Doc and the wood spinner, and the guys with no bees too....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2019)

Scale- at least I use it a lot.. $34 off of amazon -will weigh to 400 lbs- talks a beating...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 23, 2019)

On occasion, my wife. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 23, 2019)

I would say the stereo, music helps to keep me in the zone. I like to fire up the lathe and just turn something with the stereo on, I just tune out the world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 23, 2019)

A second favorite and probably my most favorite tool would be my Southbend metal lathe. Its 80 years old and just a mechanical marvel.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## David Hill (Jun 23, 2019)

Fans----Oh and the AC!
Edit—- the stereo too— got big speakers at an auction— headphones just too hot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 23, 2019)

Radio/stereo... after the lights it’s the next thing I turn on 
Got to have my tunes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Jun 23, 2019)

I gotta agree with Greg and Wendell, sort of. I put on my headphones or my wireless speaker and tune out everything else. I listen to a lot of music and podcasts out there. Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 23, 2019)

radio and a fan, couldn't be in my shop without either....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 23, 2019)

I have a hard time concentrating sometimes after too many TBI's, so I keep the radio off while I'm actually using any tools, power or otherwise.
If I'm just puttering around or relocating stuff, something like that, I have the tune box on.
I can't be distracted if I am trying to concentrate on something that requires my full attention.
But, I can't stand breathing stale air, so the fan goes all the time I'm in my little dungeon shop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 23, 2019)

Fan and the stereo,nothing like being in the garage with either a ball game on ,go twins,or cranking some hard metal so loud that i can’t hear the wife come in.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Jun 23, 2019)

DVOM

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 23, 2019)

I agree with some of the others about a fan in the shop, but I don't have music in my shop or in my truck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 23, 2019)

Boy that's an open ended question when you have as many tools as some folks do. Depends on what I'm working on at the time. 

Welder, wire feed, torch. Hydraulic press is really handy at times, but not real portable. So I invested in a porta power, and that too can be really handy. Cordless impact has been a god send over the years. Besides that $3000+ worth of Craftsman mechanics tools. 

Where to start!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 23, 2019)

First aid kit...if I don’t draw blood then I’m not working

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Brink (Jun 23, 2019)

@ripjack13 never specified which shop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 23, 2019)

Tunes and in the zone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 23, 2019)

That is funny I am a music fanatic but never listen to music while wood working. I listen to the rhythms of sanding or whatever action I am taking. My answer a pencil or Sharpie depending on the job at hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2019)

Brink said:


> @ripjack13 never specified which shop.



Uh, yes, yes I did.
_*Your shop.*_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 23, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Uh, yes, yes I did.
> _*Your shop.*_



I have two

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2019)

Brink said:


> I have two



Your wood shop....


----------



## Sprung (Jun 23, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Your wood shop....



I don't know if Brink has two wood shops, but I do. So which one?

(I have one in the garage and one in the basement.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 23, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Your wood shop....



Ok, it’s my DVOM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2019)

Sprung said:


> I don't know if Brink has two wood shops, but I do. So which one?
> 
> (I have one in the garage and one in the basement.)



Both....


----------



## Sprung (Jun 23, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Both....



Basement shop - Probably my Taig MicroLathe. I've only recently, finally, started to use it. It's opening up some good possibilities for me. I'm finding that, as I get deeper and deeper into woodworking, that having at least some basic metal working skills is a good tangential skill to have.

Garage shop - There's not much in there that isn't a woodworking tool. So I'll go with various hand tools - wrenches, sockets, wiring tools, etc - they allow me to properly maintain my tools and to also restore vintage machines to put to work in my shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 24, 2019)

Which one?


----------



## kweinert (Jun 24, 2019)

I usually have music on. I can't listen to anything that requires concentration, so no podcasts out there. That's the same reason I don't listen to audio books anywhere. On the one hand I read faster than people talk in those things and on the other hand I find it difficult to actually pay attention to those things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 24, 2019)

Bluetooth speakers... I like to listen to podcasts when I’m in the shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 24, 2019)

Brink said:


> Ok, it’s my DVOM


What does dvom mean?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 24, 2019)

Digital Volt Ohm Meter

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 24, 2019)

I am experiencing jealousy right now. 2 shops $#@%^* you guys. I am still dragging a workmate bench outside. To be fair I am moving back to the Keys soon and will have a shop there, so psyched.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Acadian (Jun 29, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Tunes and in the zone.


I just got one of those Lagunas, my shop isn't big enough to set it up yet because the garage is too filled with my husband and son's stuff. It's great to see one in action. So I guess my favorite thing right now is my Laguna Lathe box.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 29, 2019)

Acadian said:


> I just got one of those Lagunas, my shop isn't big enough to set it up yet because the garage is too filled with my husband and son's stuff. It's great to see one in action. So I guess my favorite thing right now is my Laguna Lathe box.


That's ok, I have a brand new rikon midi lathe still in the box.


----------



## Tony (Jun 29, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's ok, I have a brand new rikon midi lathe still in the box.



That thing is still in the box?? You've had that awhile my man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 30, 2019)

toilet....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

